# Trash Panda Chimney Hunt



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bagged these two using Aguila Super Colibri .22s. 

Had a neighbor call me for help. They decided to take up residence in the chimney. No matter what they did, they wouldn’t leave. Pest control wanted an arm and a leg to pay for it. So I said I’d do it for free. 

The baby was last night and the other tonight.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had one of them get into my attic a year ago last spring. She was looking for a spot to have a littler and tore a vent apart to get in. I never did see her until I put a one way screen on the hole and set up a camera for when she came out the next night.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice, congrats, good job. That big one will look great up on the wall, and the young tender one...well, lets just say, yum. Can't wait for the final scope, but I am guessin around 330?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Try a bowl of ammonia in the base of the fire place. Last one we did launched like a rocket out of the chimney.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Those things are taking over the world. They are everywhere. I trapped 5 in the last year and a half at our cabin. And it's at 8700' elevation. 
Would tear all my screens out on the deck trying to get in. Had one more on the trail cams this fall, but never could get him.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Can't wait for the final scope, but I am guessin around 330?


Measured it out last night. Green score of 270. She looks bigger than she actually is.

I bet the baby was 5lbs and momma was close to 15lbs


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys need to try some Remington CBee 22's ammo. They are AMAZINGLY quiet. Out of my Browning, they are quiet like being suppressed... but do actually cycle the action. 

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

A friend had some raccoons die in their chimney while they were on a mission. The stench of the decomposition ruined a bunch of stuff in their house (couches and such). Yuck. 

How did you get a shot off? I'm curious about the logistics and strategy of such an operation.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> A friend had some raccoons die in their chimney while they were on a mission. The stench of the decomposition ruined a bunch of stuff in their house (couches and such). Yuck.
> 
> How did you get a shot off? I'm curious about the logistics and strategy of such an operation.


Eeeeeeew! I'm glad that didn't happen here.

First raccoon was a young one that was standing on the flu so I took my daughter's Mini Bolt and laid on the floor to get an angle that allowed me to aim up the chimney. This one was a pretty easy shot.

Momma required some work. I had to get on the roof, straddle the chimney like a horse and shoot down the chimney while I shined a flashlight down the chimney. It prob looked hilarious but it was after 11:00pm so I doubt anyone saw me lol.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I also found an owl while looking in their trees for more raccoons


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now you need to get a screen up on that chimney


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> Now you need to get a screen up on that chimney


Yeah, I'm just leaving that up to the people who live there but I agree


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Why? Free raccoons.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Odd follow up to this story.

I had to shoot one a couple times before it finally died. Didn’t think much about the 3-4 shots I took because of the type of ammo I used, I figured it was appropriate for momma.

Turns out I shot a third that they smelled rotting a week or two later. Just couldn’t see it due to where it fell.

I’m glad it didn’t stay there for too much longer!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you for saving some pheasants.
Now shoot some skunks and every cat you see in a field!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I also found an owl while looking in their trees for more raccoons


Ooh, western screech owl


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> A friend had some raccoons die in their chimney while they were on a mission. The stench of the decomposition ruined a bunch of stuff in their house (couches and such). Yuck.
> ...........................................................................


That's why I never went on a mission.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

see: Baked Raccoon









Pulled Raccoon


New recipe for the ole Goob; Pulled Raccoon. Man, this is a good one! So good, I think you better be sittin' down when you read this post. First parboil a dressed raccoon according to the instructions in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=45423&start=10 Parboiled ****: Start up the smoker...




www.utahwildlife.net













Koon n Kraut


Nothing's better for the old intestinal tract than some raccoon cooked in hot pepper sauerkraut. Boy, sauerkraut really compliments raccoon. Prepare the raccoon meat like described on page 2 of this post: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=45423&start=10 Preheat oven to 325°. Put 4 cups of sauerkraut, 2...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------

